# CW/CE 1 seeking life information



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Can you pick up a weekend gig to make ends meet. If it comes to staving or finding a different job then your kinda out of luck.


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

Do they have a state or province or whatever in the Netherlands named Tennesee also?


Awesome.


Andy.


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

What is a CW/CE program anyway?

Andy.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

AndianaJones said:


> Do they have a state or province or whatever in the Netherlands named Tennesee also?
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> ...


Probably using a VPN.


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

AndianaJones said:


> Do they have a state or province or whatever in the Netherlands named Tennesee also?
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> ...


No just using a VPN.


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

Yes 


460 Delta said:


> Probably using a VPN.


Yes


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

AndianaJones said:


> What is a CW/CE program anyway?
> 
> Andy.


A program from the IBEW


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

AndianaJones said:


> Do they have a state or province or whatever in the Netherlands named Tennesee also?
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> ...


No I'm from the USA mate


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

gpop said:


> Can you pick up a weekend gig to make ends meet. If it comes to staving or finding a different job then your kinda out of luck.


I possibly could do something on the weekend. But the starting rate like I'm a yahoo that doesn't know how to use tools is kind of disheartening. I know robotics and telecommunications fall in the electrician spectrum. Would it be wise to look into those and come back with a Journeyman license?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

you a uk xpat that's now working in america?
Been offered a apprenticeship on a large construction-site - what type of construction?

depending on your age you have options but honestly the union apprenticeship may be worth the sacrifice unless you have no interest in construction/residential. You could go industrial as that requires no qualifications which sounds like a better fit and pays more but that ties your hands as you will not be able to work residential in the future unless you get lucky and find a company willing to sponsor you. 

we can give you advice as we understand the rules but you are going to have to give us a lot more detail including where you see yourself in the future.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

You can do a search on here for CE/CW. It’s been talked about plenty.


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

HertzHound said:


> You can do a search on here for CE/CW. It’s been talked about plenty.


Thank you, I'll look that up


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

Construction Electrician and construction Wireman.

Andy.


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

gpop said:


> you a uk xpat that's now working in america?
> Been offered a apprenticeship on a large construction-site - what type of construction?
> 
> depending on your age you have options but honestly the union apprenticeship may be worth the sacrifice unless you have no interest in construction/residential. You could go industrial as that requires no qualifications which sounds like a better fit and pays more but that ties your hands as you will not be able to work residential in the future unless you get lucky and find a company willing to sponsor you.
> ...


No I'm an American on a VPN using the ship's wifi. The contractor I've been with mostly does warehouse installations and fiber optics. I'm 28 now. Automation, plc, robotics sounds interesting to me. I thought working industrial would translate over to residential. I need to do more research, thank you for the advice.


----------



## AndianaJones (5 mo ago)

So that is why your little flag symbol has changed from the Netherlands to now the British flag.

Interesting.

I wonder what happens when you are in international waters.

Andy.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

chuer24 said:


> Hi, I've been accepted in the CW/CE program as a 1. I don't know much about electricity other than making sure things aren't live when making repairs and don't shove a fork in a receptacle.


First; You said it all right here, you don't know much about electric. Apprenticeship is designed for that level of entry they are not going to change pay for you. 
Second: If you are only in it for the money go to a different field as you said, save this union position for someone that is going to make a career out of it.
Third: as for wages they are based on cost of living, if you go to a higher wage area it will cost more to live in that area.
Forth: going non-union will not pay more so that won't help and is even a longer route to get to JW.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stick with the program. A rewarding career takes time. 

My question is.... I thought CW/CE was for guys that were already state licensed Journeymen, and could bypass the union apprenticeship program?


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

Signal1 said:


> Stick with the program. A rewarding career takes time.
> 
> My question is.... I thought CW/CE was for guys that were already state licensed Journeymen, and could bypass the union apprenticeship program?


You made sense about that, CW/CE is for guys that are new and can try their hands at it into until they make the apprenticeship. It's also for guys who have the time but need the school hours.


----------



## chuer24 (5 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> First; You said it all right here, you don't know much about electric. Apprenticeship is designed for that level of entry they are not going to change pay for you.
> Second: If you are only in it for the money go to a different field as you said, save this union position for someone that is going to make a career out of it.
> Third: as for wages they are based on cost of living, if you go to a higher wage area it will cost more to live in that area.
> Forth: going non-union will not pay more so that won't help and is even a longer route to get to JW.


1. Understandable, I wouldn't need them to for me.
2. Aren't we all working for money? Gone are the days of getting an "employee recognition" award that actually means something. 
3. I heard of guys traveling and living out of a van. Not sure if that option is viable unless I have a jman ticket.
4. With schooling hours required in TN, you are right.


----------

